# Browser won't load but am connected to the internet +can't uninstall norton firewall



## purple_shag (Jan 18, 2011)

*Browser won't load but am connected to the internet*

Hello there helpful stranger,

Been using chrome as my web browser for a while and no problems. But a few days ago struck a problem that has me stumped. Sending this correspondence from my small laptop (which runs linux) but all problems refer to my Dell that runs Windows Vista 6.0 (SP1). Basically I have previously had norton 360 on the laptop but it expired some time ago and since then I have been using AVG and avast!. I kept getting an annoying message asking if I wanted to buy Norton with the only choices 'buy' or 'remind me later'. Was getting so annoyed at this coming up so I uninstalled Norton and as I hit finish in the uninstall program, all my open windows (word, chrome, powerpoint) began closing one by one and the computer reset itself. This was not too problematic but as I reopened chrome it gave me the message 'The webpage is not available'. Despite having a strong signal & connected to my usual wireless network. Tried other addresses still no good and opened IE and had the same result (Internet explorer cannot display the webpage). 

Since then I have read the suggestions on other forums with similar problems and tried the following without any success;
1. Deleted the Cache and history of chrome & IE
2. Gone to internet options and LAN settings and ticked 'Automatically detect settings' and also restored advanced settings.
3. Downloaded Mozilla Firefox and installed it - 'server not found' 
4. Started up in windows safe mode with networking
5. Doing a system restore to a date before the problem occured
5. Downloaded malwarebytes and run a scan - nothing detected
6. Tearing my hair out and cursing repeatedly at the computer screen - no change

So that's basically where i'm at. I have come across somewhere else in a forum about a person who said norton had somehow blocking their web browser, but they said someone at norton reinstalled the program and the problem went away. I have contacted norton online troubleshooting but it has no help, and as I have only an expired version of the product, I can't see them helping me remotely.

Any help from you in the forum would be fantastic. Please keep it in laymen's terms however, as I am not so knowledgeable with computers. Thanks in advance, it's amazing this support is available free of charge. 

Morgan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Browser won't load but am connected to the internet*

Have you checked your Windows Firewall settings?


----------



## purple_shag (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Browser won't load but am connected to the internet*

Thanks for the response sinclair_tm. It appears the plot has thickened. I hadn't really played around with the firewall, i've just presumed it has always been on. I opened the security centre and looked at the firewall and it is on but it is being run by Norton which I deleted which started this whole mess!! Maybe it came back when I did the system restore. 

So I figured it is the firewall which is blocking the web browser. So I tried the following;

Tried to switch the firewall off but it won't let me - there is not button to deactivate and when I try to turn on the windows firewall it refuses, presumably because there is another firewall already operating.

* Tried to open advanced firewall settings but it says "windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may have the appropriate permission to access the item." Tried the same thing from the other user (there are only 2 for the computer) - same result.

* Tried to open norton 360 to access the firewall settings but it won't load

* Tried to uninstall norton 360 but is says 'the specified progam could not be found'

* Deleted norton 360 folder. It deleted but the norton firewall stayed in place. Went into the recylcle bin and restored it so at least I can try to access Norton.

So it appears the anti virus has become the virus. My hatred of norton is now deep seeded and will continue for the duration of my lifespan. which may not be that significant if my laptop problems persist. I have convinced myself that the only reason my browsers won't open is because the norton firewall is blocking them. I'm basing that purely on one post I saw in a forum that said norton blocked their browser, but then I also found a post which accused norton of being responsible for global warming, the Kennedy assassination and motivating Bono to save the world. Please help me rid my lappy of the evils of Norton. Hopefully that will fix the original problem. Thanks.:grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Browser won't load but am connected to the internet*

Yes, I have seen Norton cause more problems then solve. What you need to do is now post in the Windows subforum of the version of Windows you are running, and let them tell you how to purge it.


----------



## jessi11 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Browser won't load but am connected to the internet*

checked your PC time and date Setting, i have also face this problem


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Browser won't load but am connected to the internet*

hey try this link to remove norton completely by norton removal tool....

Download Norton Removal Tool 2011.0.5.13 Free - A program that can remove some Norton software from your computer - Softpedia


----------



## purple_shag (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello there helpful stranger,

Been using chrome as my web browser for a while and no problems. But a few days ago struck a problem that has me stumped. Sending this correspondence from my small laptop (which runs linux) but all problems refer to my Dell that runs Windows Vista 6.0 (SP1). Basically I have previously had norton 360 on the laptop but it expired some time ago and since then I have been using AVG and avast!. I kept getting an annoying message asking if I wanted to buy Norton with the only choices 'buy' or 'remind me later'. Was getting so annoyed at this coming up so I uninstalled Norton and as I hit finish in the uninstall program, all my open windows (word, chrome, powerpoint) began closing one by one and the computer reset itself. This was not too problematic but as I reopened chrome it gave me the message 'The webpage is not available'. Despite having a strong signal & connected to my usual wireless network. Tried other addresses still no good and opened IE and had the same result (Internet explorer cannot display the webpage). 

Since then I have read the suggestions on other forums with similar problems and tried the following without any success;
1. Deleted the Cache and history of chrome & IE
2. Gone to internet options and LAN settings and ticked 'Automatically detect settings' and also restored advanced settings.
3. Downloaded Mozilla Firefox and installed it - 'server not found' 
4. Started up in windows safe mode with networking
5. Doing a system restore to a date before the problem occured
6. Downloaded malwarebytes and run a scan - nothing detected
7. Tearing my hair out and cursing repeatedly at the computer screen - no change

I have come across somewhere else in a forum about a person who said norton had somehow blocking their web browser, but they said someone at norton reinstalled the program and the problem went away. I have contacted norton online troubleshooting but it has no help, and as I have only an expired version of the product, I can't see them helping me remotely.

Someone from this forum also suggested I look at my firewall and low and behold, when I opened the security centre and looked at the firewall settings it is on but it is being run by Norton which I deleted which started this whole mess!! Maybe it came back when I did the system restore. 

So I figured it is the norton firewall which is blocking the web browser. So I tried the following;

* Tried to switch the firewall off but it won't let me - there is not button to deactivate and when I try to turn on the windows firewall it refuses, presumably because there is another firewall already operating.

* Tried to open advanced firewall settings but it says "windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may have the appropriate permission to access the item." Tried the same thing from the other user (there are only 2 for the computer) - same result.

* Tried to open norton 360 to access the firewall settings but it won't load

* Tried to uninstall norton 360 but is says 'the specified progam could not be found'

* Deleted norton 360 folder. It deleted but the norton firewall stayed in place. Went into the recylcle bin and restored it so at least I can try to access Norton.

So it appears the anti virus has become the virus. My hatred of norton is now deep seeded and will ramain for the duration of my lifespan, which may not be that significant an amount of time if my laptop problems persist. I have convinced myself that the only reason my browsers won't open is because the norton firewall is blocking them. I'm basing that purely on one post I saw in a forum that said norton blocked their browser, but then I also found a post which accused norton of being responsible for global warming, the Kennedy assassination and motivating Bono to save the world. Please help me rid my lappy of the evils of Norton. Hopefully that will fix the original problem. Thanks.:grin: 

Any help from you in the forum would be fantastic. Please keep it in laymen's terms however, as I am not so knowledgeable with computers. Thanks in advance, it's amazing this support is available free of charge. 

Morgan 

ps- sorry this is so long. I posted first in the google chrome forum and they suggest I post here, so it is a cut & paste combo of a few posts.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try running the norton removal tool Download and run the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product | Norton Support


----------



## purple_shag (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, used that program to get rid of norton but unfortunately still having the same problem with the web browsers not loading. 

Also tried turning the windows firewall on but it won't turn on so I currently have no firewall in place.

Computer also has been switching off for no reason intermittently. Any ideas would be appreciated. Getting back on the internet is my biggest concern. Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I merged your thread from Other Browsers forum with this one.

Boot into SAFEMODE w/ Networking and see if Internet works there. Tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

remove all the antivirus programs from the computer & then try to access internet...never install more than one anti virus programs...as it conflicts & causes issues like this & slow perfomance or freezing...


----------

